
In Trump administration, social media transition stirs congusion - anigbrowl
http://origin-nyi.thehill.com/policy/technology/317016-with-trump-twitter-transition-stirs-confusion
======
anigbrowl
I altered the headline slightly for clarity and to make it less partisan, as
the subject matter is operational rather than ideological.

